# Compatibilty between MoBo and RAM of my choice



## ssb1551 (May 14, 2017)

I have selected the following MotherBoard to upgrade my Rig 2 in signature :
GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-AB350M-GAMING 3 (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)

And the RAM I have selected is :
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (1 x 16 GB) 3000 MHz - CL15 - XMP 2.0 DDR4 Desktop Memory Kit for X99 and Z170 Chipset Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings

I downloaded the Memory Support List from Gigabyte's webiste for the MoBo but didn't find the Memory module I have selected. Will the RAM module run if I decide to go ahead with the above 2 purchases? I understand that the memory module will run at 2400MHz if not overclocked.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 14, 2017)

Any help or POVs? Been more than 4 hours. Hoping to buy the RAM today as it is the last day of the sale


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Any help or POVs? Been more than 4 hours. Hoping to buy the RAM today as it is the last day of the sale


Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 3000Mhz CL15 is compatible with your Motherboard. Go with it.
Mine is 8GB 2400Mhz and if I don't use XMP settings it stays at 2133Mhz otherwise @ 2400Mhz. Likewise, your RAM will stay at 2933Mhz by default and when you use XMP settings it will get boosted to either 3000Mhz or 3200Mhz. Confirm with others also.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 14, 2017)

Hey Thanks *bssunilreddy *for your inputs!


----------



## gta5 (May 14, 2017)

Research more about that motherboard .. some people are reporting high VRM temps on that board with overclocks

B350 VRM temps • r/Amd
VRM temps.

also ask Rcuber , he is using it

50K PC Upgrade for Gaming/Streaming - CPU+ RAM + MOBO


----------



## ssb1551 (May 14, 2017)

*gta5*  - What MotherBoard/s do You recommend? No B350 then?


----------



## gta5 (May 15, 2017)

Asus Prime B350 plus ., according to the german review linked above..  But confirm with others as well , research more thoroughly ( reddit , overclock.net etc ) and then decide  ..

ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350-PLUS (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)


----------



## ssb1551 (May 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 3000Mhz CL15 is compatible with your Motherboard. Go with it.
> Mine is 8GB 2400Mhz and if I don't use XMP settings it stays at 2133Mhz otherwise @ 2400Mhz. Likewise, your RAM will stay at _*2933Mhz*_ by default and when you use XMP settings it will get boosted to either 300Mhz or 3200Mhz. Confirm with others also.



*bssunilreddy* - Is that a typo? Do You mean 2133MHz ? I doubt the default frequency of RAM will be 2933MHz.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> *bssunilreddy* - Is that a typo? Do You mean 2133MHz ? I doubt the default frequency of RAM will be 2933MHz.


For me the default frequency of my 2400mhz ram is 2133mhz.
Since you are going with 3000mhz your default frequency will be either 2666mhz or 2933mhz.
Confirm with those who are using 3000mhz ram.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (May 23, 2017)

*bssunilreddy* Found this community blog about the memory speeds :
Gaming: Tips for Building a Better AMD Ryzen™ S... | Community

Please read the Point 1 under "Memory Matters" section. It states "The AMD Ryzen™ processor does not offer memory dividers for DDR4-3000 or DDR4-3400.". Does that mean that the Memory Module I purchased will operate at 2133MHz or 2667MHz?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the link @ssb1551, I was looking for the official supported configurations by AMD. Yes, you are correct that your module will run at 2667MHz (as its single channel/single stick), and it can max. run at 2933MHz when overclocked. There is currently no way to run it at exact 3000MHz as per the point 1.
To know how much stable would 2933MHz be, you may want to check on google.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Vineet Sharma ! I wanted to know what will be the default speed if not overclocked. 2667MHz is fine by me.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 6, 2017)

Finally purchased the CM Hyper 212 Turbo Red LED Cooler for 3k from theitdepot. The pictures are on the 'Post Your Latest Purchase' thread. Looks good but also gigantic. Wonder how the cooling will be like when I overclock the 1600X.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 7, 2017)

Received the MotherBoard today as well. Its Asus Prime B350 PLUS. Thanks  *gta5* for the suggestion!


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 9, 2017)

Received the Processor from Amazon but got Ryzen 5 1600 instead of Ryzen 5 1600X. Immediately called up the Customer Care and informed them. Also sent email to cs-reply@amazon.in and Amazon India VP. What are the chances I'll get the correct CPU  or my cash back?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Received the Processor from Amazon but got Ryzen 5 1600 instead of Ryzen 5 1600X. Immediately called up the Customer Care and informed them. Also sent email to cs-reply@amazon.in and Amazon India VP. What are the chances I'll get the correct CPU  or my cash back?


Very high. But in case you don't get anything after 10-15 days, email/tweet to Jeff Bezos directly.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 9, 2017)

^^ Ok. Looks like I should create a Twitter account now.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 10, 2017)

Guys, Amazon has initiated the refund process. I have already got the 5k gift card in my Amazon.in account. 15k will reflect in my credit card in 2-3 business days. Also since a CPU comes under the non-returnable items I dont have to give back the Ryzen 5 1600. So my dilemma is @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy @gta5 @Vineet Sharma @nac  - should I still order a 1600X or use this 1600 (which is like a free item for me)?

Will there be a significant difference between 1600 and 1600X? I'll use the system mostly for Virtualization like 2 or 3 VMs at most. And a little bit of gaming though mostly for Diablo 3.


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Guys, Amazon has initiated the refund process. I have already got the 5k gift card in my Amazon.in account. 15k will reflect in my credit card in 2-3 business days. Also since a CPU comes under the non-returnable items I dont have to give back the Ryzen 5 1600. So my dilemma is @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy @gta5 @Vineet Sharma @nac  - should I still order a 1600X or use this 1600 (which is like a free item for me)?
> 
> Will there be a significant difference between 1600 and 1600X? I'll use the system mostly for Virtualization like 2 or 3 VMs at most. And a little bit of gaming though mostly for Diablo 3.


Really!!! I don't think they will let us keep it. If that's the deal, everyone loves to receive wrong item 

You can use this or sell it to someone and use the fund to buy 1600x or even 1700.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Guys, Amazon has initiated the refund process. I have already got the 5k gift card in my Amazon.in account. 15k will reflect in my credit card in 2-3 business days. *Also since a CPU comes under the non-returnable items I dont have to give back the Ryzen 5 1600.* So my dilemma is @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy @gta5 @Vineet Sharma @nac  - should I still order a 1600X or use this 1600 (which is like a free item for me)?
> 
> Will there be a significant difference between 1600 and 1600X? I'll use the system mostly for Virtualization like 2 or 3 VMs at most. And a little bit of gaming though mostly for Diablo 3.



Is this for real?   

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 10, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





nac said:


> Really!!! I don't think they will let us keep it. If that's the deal, everyone loves to receive wrong item
> 
> You can use this or sell it to someone and use the fund to buy 1600x or even 1700.



I was shocked too when the Customer Service representative told me that its a mistake from the shipping department of Amazon.in and a CPU (for that matter any Computer Components) comes under non-returnable items. But they will refund the cash I paid since it's their mistake and I quote the representative "You can dispose of the received product, Sir.". I was shocked that the 5k Amazon cash reflected in my account yesterday night. I also went through the return policy on the Amazon.in webpage and the part about Computer components being not a non-returnable product is true. Link to the what items can't be returned :
Amazon.in Help: About Items that can't be Returned
I am just waiting for the 15k to reflect in my credit card so that I can place the order for 1600X again.

But my dilemma is - should I go for 1600X now that I have received this 1600 for practically Rs.0  ? I went through some videos on Youtube yesterday and today. Most of those channels (like LinusTechTips, Hoosier Hardware and so on) are of the opinion that for price to performance of 1600 is better than 1600X. So should I place an order of 1600X after I receive the 15k back in my credit card?


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, I heard desktop including PC components are non returnable (meaning you won't get refund), but that doesn't mean non replaceable.

It's your choice, you can use and spend the money to take a trip or sell and buy something else.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 10, 2017)

nac said:


> Yeah, I heard desktop including PC components are non returnable (meaning you won't get refund), but that doesn't mean non replaceable.
> 
> It's your choice, you can use and spend the money to take a trip or sell and buy something else.


Yeah they can't replace the product but I have already received SMS & email that refund has been initiated & 5k Amazon pay is back in my Amazon account. What do You think? Should I still buy a 1600X?


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> What do You think? Should I still buy a 1600X?





nac said:


> It's your choice, you can use and spend the money to take a trip or sell and buy something else.





nac said:


> You can use this or sell it to someone and use the fund to buy 1600x or even 1700.


Seems like you're on cloud nine, and you see only what you want to see and leaving the rest.  Read the last few posts after few days, by then you will start seeing (hopefully) the whole posts and realize that your questions are already answered.
or I am not saying something you want to hear?


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2017)

Keep it actually if 1600X is what you want to buy. You got almost the same CPU for free.

Otherwise sell your 1600. Buy 1700X. But don't sell it for buying a 1600X.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 11, 2017)

nac said:


> Seems like you're on cloud nine, and you see only what you want to see and leaving the rest.  Read the last few posts after few days, by then you will start seeing (hopefully) the whole posts and realize that your questions are already answered.
> or I am not saying something you want to hear?



Hey I know I might be as you said "on cloud nine" or any other idioms which convey the same message . But I just want to know if there is much difference between 1600 and 1600X. Because I had never thought about any other Processors than 1600X when I decided to upgrade to Ryzen and then this happened with Amazon. I have to know if I buy 1600X then will it give me significant performance gains. Thats the views/opinions I want to know - although the past few days of research on YouTube and TomsHardware has given me a new insight into the price to performance aspect of the 2 Ryzen 5 CPUs which have put me in a Catch-22. Or maybe even a innovative or a way that I had not thought of - thats what forums are for. And @ico just proved me right! Thanks @ico for the suggestion. I never thought of 1700 or 1700X can be in my reach now. Again thanks a lot @ico for both of your POVs. I'll definitely opt for either one.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2017)

Since @ssb1551 got 1600 for practically free, does it mean he won't get warranty on it?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 11, 2017)

^^ Hmmm interesting point!


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Since @ssb1551 got 1600 for practically free, does it mean he won't get warranty on it?


If @ssb1551 got an invoice from Amazon, he'll get the warranty.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 11, 2017)

I got an invoice from Amazon but it states 1600X not 1600.


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I got an invoice from Amazon but it states 1600X not 1600.


Doesn't matter, it's fine.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh cool!!


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 12, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I got an invoice from Amazon but it states 1600X not 1600.



The S/N (or same thing with different nomenclature) mentioned in invoice should match with the one on box.
You got it for free. I don't see any reason to sell it off or something like that for 1600x 1700x etc. etc. Keep it as god's grace, its good enough for all everyday tasks. Don't spend anything on proc anymore.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 12, 2017)

^^ That was 1 of the suggestions by @ico . I am also thinking of the same.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 28, 2017)

So finally my build is over and the particular RAM runs at 2133 MHz even after the latest BIOS update for AGESA 1.0.0.6a. Guess overclocking is the only option or go for ASRock X370 board.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> So finally my build is over and the particular RAM runs at 2133 MHz even after the latest BIOS update for AGESA 1.0.0.6a. Guess overclocking is the only option or go for ASRock X370 board.


Did you buy a Samsung B-die RAM?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 29, 2017)

I bought a 16GB Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz RAM. I can't find if the RAM is made by Samsung or Hynix. Checked the box thoroughly but no info regarding that.


----------

